# Southern California



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

Im not new here but i wanted to know if anyone rides in southern california, around san diego? or shows down here?


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

ooo i do!!

i wonder if u know me....
Palm Row Ranch sound familier??

lolo
haha


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to the HF! Have heaps of fun! 



Lol kidding! ****! Your REAL new!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

welcome!!  
oh lol nvm:]]


----------

